# Male casteration help please



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all,
Kody is now 8 months old, and has a demanding nature if he wants something he won't wait he will follow you and pester until you give in, doesn't like being left at all, we want o it and left him in the utility room, putting a video camera on him, I t recorded for about 45 mins all that ti me he cried sobbed and finally howled even though he had toys treats and a soft bed. Also.some days he wIl hump anything he can legs and arms being his favourite, other days he's o.k. We booked him in for casteration this next week, but we were both panicky in case he's too young and not developed yet. I was hoping it. Would calm him down in his nature and stop some of the clingy behaviour, after talking to a few dog owners wh o have had thei r males done i t has not changed them at all. So have cancelled for now till he gets older have I done the right thing, he's driving us mad even though we adore him HELP 
Joyce n kody poo


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I didn't get my boy done until 17 months but I do believe its personal choice. I wouldn't be relying on it to change his behaviour though. I would be inclined to get help sorting out his issues first and then neuter. I wouldn't make a huge deal of the humping unless it becomes unbearable, it's just teenage stuff but the separation thing does need addressing.
Have a look here to find a decent trainer close to you. http://www.apdt.co.uk/
Also have a chat with your vet, they may be able to advise or point you in the direction of some help.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We had Dexter done at 6 months. It completely stopped his ant-social humping but it didn't change his behaviour at all. Mine hate to be shut in. I leave them the run of the house when I am out and they are fine. I have a see-through stairgate across my kitchen doorway when they are wet or muddy but they don't see that as being shut in as they can see through it! They will wait patiently with their noses pressed against the gate until they can come out.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We also had Arlo done at six months, apart from stopping him humping it hasn't changed him at all, he has had a couple of growth spurts since the op. Come 8 oclockish every evening he would start humping, mainly my arm! but since being neutered I could count on one hand the occasions he has tried. If you are sure you are getting it done eventually, personally I wouldn't wait, they seem to except things the younger they are. Also if you leave it for a long while the humping will become more of a habit and harder for them to get out of. Good luck with decision, there really is no wrong or right but go with what you feel most comforatble with.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is 11 months and still whole. If he goes to hump anything he is told to stop, so he stops. I am not fussed about having him castrated just yet. His behaviour is fine.


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank u all for the advice. Think he is just running me ragged at the moment, got to say been too soft with him and now can't move but he wants to be there. Know he's just a baby and will probably settle with time i hope he's hard going at the minute and am worn out with him. P
Joyce n kody poo


----------

